
Show HN: A service that pays the viewer in crypto for watching videos - jdbiggs
http://hypehop.com
======
jdbiggs
I'd like to hear what you all think about this. I've been thinking about ways
to monetize media ([https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/ill-pay-you-to-watch-
videos-16...](https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/ill-pay-you-to-watch-
videos-163d5360f881)) because the old models aren't working. Mic is shutting
down, Steemit is in a hole, and Civil isn't paying journalists. Clearly crypto
is part of the answer but how? Anyway, I've created a service that pays you
for watching videos. You can upload videos for a few fractions of a BTC and
each viewer gets another smaller fraction. It's instant but it requires the
viewer to keep facing the video. Lots of potential holes but it's something I
wanted to try.

